# mako of the beach



## rubberboat

this evening b4 dark i got to the beach 2 c a 9 ft 2 mako my buddy cought off the beach on my rod and reel might noif I would halv ben earlyer I would halve cought it might halv picks soon thancks 2 navarre fire dept for pulling him up the beach 4 us it was great i wont sleep for a month noweing I could halv hadhim :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Sharker

Very nice, congrats! thats my dream shark. What did he get it on?


----------



## specslayer

:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto????????need to see, not doubting just wanna see


----------



## konz

Awesome rubberboat!


----------



## David Ridenour

What he said! Post pics when you get them.


----------



## surfstryker

Dang, rubberboat, I wanna see. Did yall cast or yak your baits out? (I would think yak with big rod for 9 footer)


----------



## rubberboat

we yacked the bait out he was cought on a 14/0 he cam in after the black tip and picked up an aj head witch is suprising never heard of a mak eating dead bait hopfuly halv picks soon my buddy took video and picks the picks ar poloroid so I dont no how to get picks on hear im looking for a way to put the video on hear


----------



## tailfisher

very cool.


----------



## Chris V

Awesome!


----------



## rubberboat

navarre press look in ther


----------



## crazyfire

checked navarre press and couldnt find anything...anyone got the link?


----------



## roofordie

After checking and checking and checking and asking around, asking more people, asking the bait shops, and researching since this was posted , I am calling BS rubberboat


----------



## roofordie

> *rubberboat (11/17/2008)*we yacked the bait out he was cought on a 14/0 he cam in after the black tip and picked up an aj head witch is suprising never heard of a mak eating dead bait hopfuly halv picks soon my buddy took video and picks the picks ar poloroid so I dont no how to get picks on hear im looking for a way to put the video on hear


scan em and post em


----------



## upsurf29

I went to my doctor today and we started talking about fishing and he told me aboutyoursharks. He had pictures on his cell phone of both sharks andhis little girl standing behind the black tip. Small world!! Great pics.

John


----------



## Redfish

He,s telling the truth Saw the jaws yesterday when he stopped by the Shop HHT In Navarre you could tell they had just been cut out not long ago He is going to bring me some pic's and I think the video too:letsdrink


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

he is tellin the truth. another captain here in ORANGE BEACH was kite surfing there and took pictures with his phone. i saw the pictures before i even saw this post. Confirm kill

Congrats on your awesome catch/kill.


----------



## rubberboat

I understand the y u dont beleve it I wouldnt neather I never thought it would b a mak i figured the next big shark off the beach would be a tiger


----------



## pete bender

> *roofordie (11/18/2008)*After checking and checking and checking and asking around, asking more people, asking the bait shops, and researching since this was posted , I am calling BS rubberboat


sounds like more checking required lol:letsdrink


----------



## roofordie

Well damn rubber boat. My apologies. Looks like a lot of your fellow anglers have seensome sort ofproof. It would be GREAT to see those pictures. I don't think I'll be swimming out there anymore.


----------



## sniper

How much longer till the pics get posted?


----------



## tyminer

Yes pictures please.......................btw i didnt think anyone still used a polaroid! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konz

hey rubberboat if you need me to scan those photos let me know. There is no reason to doubt rubberboat. He's an honest guy that has put in his time shark fishing!


----------



## floridays

Ialso heard the story from a couple of third parties, no reason to doubt the guy. Then again I heard it from firemen and you know how they lie...haha :letsdrink


----------



## rubberboat

i got the poloroires and the pick is in the papper navarre press


----------



## Fishermon

I looked in there the other day.have a link? couldn't find it. really like to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## CJF

Whats a polaroid? Is that a really cold hemroid?


----------



## Telum Pisces

It's in the Navarre Press I just saw an online article about it. Go there and type Mako in the search field.

http://www.navarrepress.com/index.php/20081119594/the-news/beach/navarre-floridas-catch-of-the-day-navarrepresscom.html

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width="70%" colSpan=2><SPAN class=small>Written by *John Richardson* </TD></TR><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>Wednesday, 19 November 2008 </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2><DIV class=ultimatesbplugin_top></DIV>For Sean Watson of Harold, Fla., it was the best day ever. 

?I have been out here fishing in the Gulf since I was 15 years old,? said Watson. ?This is the day I have been waiting for.? 
Watson had just caught a Mako Shark that was 9 feet 2 inches long. Watson estimated that it weighed between 450 and 500 pounds</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>_For more on this story, see the Nov. 20 issue of the Navarre Press or subscribe online._


----------



## surfstryker

Here is the pic. I hope it shows up. Nice one rubberboat. (I'm jealous)


----------



## Chris V

That should hopefully put an end to the skeptics. Great job guys, I've been shark fishing the majority of my life and still haven't caught a mako so I am envious. Hope she tastes great!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Ocean Man

My uncle James picked up a couple bags of filets from Joey, one of them has my name on it. Will be picking it up tonight to see how it tastes.


----------



## User1265

Dude that is cool. Do you have any more about it like how long was the fight and what kind of rig was he caught on?


----------



## John B.

saw the picture at GBB&T... that shark was long and skinny.... every bit of 300lbs...


----------



## rubberboat

> *John B. (11/21/2008)*saw the picture at GBB&T... that shark was long and skinny.... every bit of 300lbs...


after we cleened him the cooler with gust the meet was 300


----------



## Fishermon

got the paper today...cool man..

that is an awesome catch..... Is that the other shark in the back ground in the pic? I couldn't tell. 

:clap


----------



## Jason

Great Job RB!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown That's better then a hog ain't it brother!!!!:clap:clap:clap

You do that again, call me on my cell.....I work down there and would have been glad to come out and snap some :takephoto fer ya!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sweet job RB!!!! You are the man!


----------



## roofordie

> *konz (11/20/2008)*hey rubberboat if you need me to scan those photos let me know. There is no reason to doubt rubberboat. He's an honest guy that has put in his time shark fishing!


 I dont know him but thanks for the info Konz. After this one I don't think I'll doubt him again


----------



## e polk

I have waited to see if there was going to be any bad news, like last time i caught a good fish. Looks like no bad news. I Earnie Polk is team leader of the guys who caught this mako. Sean watson has fished with me for 20 years off/on. we were fishing the old way that people like Roddie Pate started half a century ago. I have fished steady for 22 years. We have 3 16/0 1 14/0 with 130 dac. we run the baits out with a kyak, we use no chumming tecniques.4 baits 4 reels sometimes bobo's aj heads and everything else we catch off of the rubber boat. we fish hard long and very often. we have caught over 20 sharks over6.5ft this year.Catching this mako was no mistake but it was alot of luck.I got a good video of the whole thing. the mako was 9ft2in at the fork. charts from the shark tagger program said between 450 and500 lbs the news paper pic did no justice ,the fish had dug a hole and was laying in it.4men could not pull himup the hill. The fish fought hard to get back in the water. It is truley a shame that the shark fishermen in this area does not have a pier to fish on. maybe out law chumming ,or putting large fish drawing structures on poppular swimming beaches such as pcola pier. you want fish just add structure. Bullsharks are locals that come back every year. remove them or letem eat?


----------



## lingfisher1

Damn I should have known it was you out there cathing the mako Earnie.Glad to have you on the forum.come fish one of the get togethers with us.


----------



## surfstryker

Thanx for the report info, e polk. Welcome to the forum. Maybe we will meet on the beach one day.:letsdrink


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN

That is simply unreal.

Deaver


----------



## sniper

That's awsome.


----------



## nb&twil

Wow, Ernie Polk... You probably don't remember, but I was there on the Navarre pier when you caught that 70+ pound cobia from your rubber boat and had to come up to the pier to weigh it. I helped you carry that big girl up the steps at the pier. I've fished with Roddy and the other original shark fishers for years and heard some stories about you. Glad to see you on the forum. Great to have you here! Look forward to more reports


----------



## sharkinaggie

Fantastic catch!!



-SA


----------



## BBRASH

Congrats to Sean, Ernie, and the crew. I've been shark fishing off Navarre and P'cola since the early 80's and more often than not if a good fish is caught Ernie is involved in some way. He fishes hard and often and knows his stuff. Sean brought the jaws by the other day and the pics don't do the fish justice. Ernie mentioned Roddy's name. Back when Lauderdale ran the pier at Navarre, Roddy, Kevin Glover,some of the Wells from Holley,and a few others used to catch alot of fish. I remember climbing over the shack at the end of the pier to fish at night after they started locking it up. We spilled 2 5gal. buckets of chum under the door of the shack one night and had no way to clean it up. I thought Al was going to kill us the next day. Those were the good times. For those of you who have never seen the pics or heard the story, Roddy Pate caught a huge Hammerhead several years ago. I don't really think the word huge does it justice. If any of the old timers on here have any pics or remember the story maybe they will share.


----------



## pete bender

> *floridays (11/20/2008)*Ialso heard the story from a couple of third parties, no reason to doubt the guy. Then again I heard it from firemen and you know how they lie...haha :letsdrink


i resemble that remark lol


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

dahmm!!!


----------



## CatHunter

Here are some makos i got this year..







ohh and a 23lb scamp


----------



## true-king

Man that's nothin!There's a28 foot mako that cruises the beach regularly, mustbe about 9000 pounds! No one can catch it though!

okeokeokeokeokeokeokeokeoke


----------



## captain wahoo

hey btw guys I heard on the radio just before Christmas that polaroid was going to stop making the film for their instant cameras inDecenber 08. So you better run to walmart and stock up!


----------



## captain wahoo

I had no idea you could still get film for them anymore


----------



## Matt Mcleod

That is a catch of a lifetime off the beach! I'm glad nobody has ruined this thread with some apex predator stuff.


----------



## jaster

> *true-king (1/2/2009)*Man that's nothin!There's a28 foot mako that cruises the beach regularly, mustbe about 9000 pounds! No one can catch it though!
> 
> Thats funny right there.
> 
> Welcome to the new guy posting his pics, but hit enter after posting a picture, and they will come down in a row!


----------



## SharkSlayer

I heard the jaws from this shark are on display at Half Hitch in Navarre, is it true?


----------



## Redfish

No they are not He brought the jawsby the shop 2 days after he caught It but did not leave them hereI have some pictures here at the shop


----------

